# Fixing a blown raft baffle



## smittyvwbus (Feb 28, 2006)

Is this possible??? What would be involved??? How much would it cost to have a pro do it??? Thanks!!!


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

John Sells is the guy I'd recommend, you can usually reach him through the Idahowhitewater yahoo group. 

You'll just have to cut into the tube, fix the baffle, then repair the tube. How much work depends on how the baffle has failed. Is it punctured, or has it come apart where it attaches to the tube wall?


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

i repair rafts as well and have done repairs for many satisfied buzzards. references upon request. assuming the thing hasnt been soaking wet inside, typically, baffles will separate at the top of the tube. the area exposed to the most sun/heat/stomping. depending on the type of boat (assuming it isnt a udisco) material and construction coupled with how badly its blown i usually can repair a baffle in 2-3 hrs. if the baffle has come unstitched it becomes a bit more lenghty. i do give a 10% mtn buzz discount. 720 240 3628. zach


----------

